# Air pump + Airstone too powerful?



## I am Drunk (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey everyone, I have a 10 gallon tank with 6 fish in it, composed of Mollies, Platies, Swordtails, and one cichlid (I know).

I recently bought the small 13 gallon PetCo airpump to help aerate the water. It was only $10.00 and came with a check valve, tubing, an airstone, and the pump. So it was a good deal.

However I'm worried that it's too powerful for my tank. It moves the water around at the surface quite a bit and the water is like misting out of the tank on the whole surface (just like little water "sparks", I don't know how to explain it..there's just a mist is coming off, doesn't hurt anything)

I'm worried that the current is too strong and is stressing the fish.

Is it? Or am I just over reacting? The air pump is rated for this size tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, its usually not good to mist your light. All you need is a gang valve, divide the flow, put what you want to the tank, "bleed" off the rest. Put a piece of air-hose on it and just let the excess hiss. I couldn't just if you have it up too high without a video or something.


----------



## I am Drunk (Mar 22, 2010)

emc7 said:


> Well, its usually not good to mist your light. All you need is a gang valve, divide the flow, put what you want to the tank, "bleed" off the rest. Put a piece of air-hose on it and just let the excess hiss. I couldn't just if you have it up too high without a video or something.


I'll work on a video right now! Thanks.


----------



## I am Drunk (Mar 22, 2010)

It's a cell phone video, so quality is poor- but it's better then nothing I suppose.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sARKs4-08n8


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

yea, thats a bit much. Not fatal, but you could cut it down by a third with no problem.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

I am Drunk said:


> Is it?


IaD:

Yes.

Per em use a valve in order to decrease the flow.

Aeration which generates mild agitation on the water's surface is sufficient for oxygen transfer into the water from the atmosphere.

The air bubbles are very minimally contributory to the oxygen concentration in the tank water.

TR


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

yeah that was a bit much, cut back a little bit


----------

